# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Auto-generated text >  Scheherazade-IF, AI system for crowdsourcing interactive fiction, GVU Center, Georgia Institute of Technology, Atlanta, Georgia, USA

## Airicist

Developer - GVU Center

"Crowdsourcing Open Interactive Narrative"

by Matthew Guzdial, Brent Harrison, Boyang Li, Mark O. Riedl

Scheherazade on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Artificial Intelligence system for crowdsourcing interactive fiction

Published on Sep 1, 2015




> A new artificial intelligence system from the Georgia Institute of Technology develops interactive stories through crowdsourced data for more robust fiction. This video shows the AI replicating a typical first date to the movies (user choices are in red), including loud talkers, the arm-over-the-shoulder movie move and more.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Using Stories to Teach Human Values to Artificial Agents"

by Mark O. Riedl and Brent Harrison

----------

